# River Map for the Moab Daily section of the Colorado?



## gringoanthony (Jul 4, 2009)

#1 google search result for "Moab daily map":

https://www.google.com/search?q=moa...=cMMkVdDTIMvWoAStxIGQBA&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAA&dpr=1


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

*Moab Stretch*

_www.westwaterbooks.com/_

Canyonlands River Guide has the Colorado from Loma to Lake Powell, and the Green from Green River to the confluence. Probably not the best guide for Cataract, but a fine guide for Loma to Moab and Labyrinth/Stillwater. Really, the BLM map will do just fine for the 13 mile Moab daily stretch and other day runs. Fold it in half and laminate it if need be.


----------



## Natureben (Apr 5, 2015)

Thank you! Not sure how I missed the blm map, spend plenty of time on their site.


----------



## BlueTurf (Mar 9, 2013)

Reading the regulations on the BLM map I see this:
-All boats over 16 feet must have a type IV throwable PFD

I'm fairly new to rafting but I don't think I've ever seen that regulation before. I have a 14 so it doesn't apply to me. 

Is it a common regulation in Utah?


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

BlueTurf said:


> Reading the regulations on the BLM map I see this:
> -All boats over 16 feet must have a type IV throwable PFD
> 
> I'm fairly new to rafting but I don't think I've ever seen that regulation before. I have a 14 so it doesn't apply to me.
> ...


Yes, has been for years. A throw bag satisfies the reg on rivers.


----------



## BLM Ruby Horsethief (Dec 21, 2011)

BlueTurf said:


> Reading the regulations on the BLM map I see this:
> -All boats over 16 feet must have a type IV throwable PFD
> 
> I'm fairly new to rafting but I don't think I've ever seen that regulation before. I have a 14 so it doesn't apply to me.
> ...


It is in Colorado as well. A throw bag works on our rivers as well.


----------



## BlueTurf (Mar 9, 2013)

Cool. 

Throw bags I got. Type IV throwable PFDs (which I'm guessing are those seat cushion looking things) not so much. I do know people that carry them though and now I know why. 

Thanks!


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

True, BLM and some other agencies let you substitute a throw bag for the Type IV. 

Be aware, however that at Grand Canyon, a throw bag is not an allowable substitute for a Type IV. Over the years, many treks have been made back to Page for a $10 "seat pad" before a trip could launch at Lees Ferry.

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------

